
How to run Powershell remotely using .NET (and send/receive files too) - wlscaudill
http://getthinktank.com/2015/06/22/naos-winrm-windows-remote-management-through-net/
======
altharaz
Good stuff. If you want to do the same in Ruby, you can use this library:
[https://github.com/WinRb/winrm-elevated](https://github.com/WinRb/winrm-
elevated)

------
surajgupta
Really cool use of WinRM!

